# Cayenne or Native 17SUV: Info help please.



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

I was about to pull the trigger on a Native SUV17 (getting on the list) and just read a few excerpts on the Cayenne.
-Now I'm researching the Cayenne seeing this will probably be my last new boat and I want to make the right decision.
-I like very much how the SUV17 cuts the chop and can get skinny.
-I want a versatile boat for both flats and open bay type and further out when nice enough but not having to worry about if something comes up all of a sudden etc.
-Some say the Cayenne is the better boat for the those types of conditions as well as higher gunnels, more stable with more people in the boat if need be etc.
-I have extensive fishing on the East Coast but very, very limited on the West Coast with just flats and very close to shore.
-I guess with being use to the East Coast and the water depth/action etc, I am looking for a boat that will work over there as well if I go visit the Coast again but not necessarily for those conditions.
-Are trim tabs needed with the Cayenne (I was already getting them on the SUV17).
-How about a Jack Plate, is that really needed?
-Not sure about a side console or a ultra mini console.
*Any help would be appreciated in my final decision of purchase between these two boats.
**Anyone in the Palm Harbor/area that has one of these that I can swing by to look at?
Thank you again, and sorry for so many questions but this is a big purchase for me,
JB


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I can’t offer a comparison, but if you plan on fishing any where near Egmont, Ft. Desoto, or Weedon Island and will be crossing open water, the Cayenne is my preference. She floats as shallow as I need and gets me out to Egmont when needed from Apollo Beach,Williams, or the Port. I love the free board and with as much wash board wave action as we get in Tampa Bay, I don’t regret my selection. When the Copperhead was the only other option, Erin suggested I go with the Cayenne and she couldn’t have been more correct. The difference of a few extra inches makes a heck of difference during those times when I shouldn’t be out but am or when crossing large open spans of the Bay.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Marker10 said:


> I can’t offer a comparison, but if you plan on fishing any where near Egmont, Ft. Desoto, or Weedon Island and will be crossing open water, the Cayenne is my preference. She floats as shallow as I need and gets me out to Egmont when needed from Apollo Beach,Williams, or the Port. I love the free board and with as much wash board wave action as we get in Tampa Bay, I don’t regret my selection. When the Copperhead was the only other option, Erin suggested I go with the Cayenne and she couldn’t have been more correct. The difference of a few extra inches makes a heck of difference during those times when I shouldn’t be out but am or when crossing large open spans of the Bay.


Ya I have no idea about Tampa Bay etc that you listed, thanks.
What is the height of the gunnels (Sides)?
Thanks again,


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Ask the Ankona guys. I know they are in her and will even get you on a skiff. They arent just looking to make a few more dollars, they want to put you in the right craft for your needs. Word of mouth is the best advertisement you can get! Good luck and please let us know when you pull the trigger. Michael


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Mike Haydon said:


> Ask the Ankona guys. I know they are in her and will even get you on a skiff. They arent just looking to make a few more dollars, they want to put you in the right craft for your needs. Word of mouth is the best advertisement you can get! Good luck and please let us know when you pull the trigger. Michael


Thank you.
Yes I put out a APB and no takers yet and that is one thing that I like about Ankona is the family type setting I keep hearing about.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

I would probably go Cayenne over Native SUV for the Tampa Bay Area in general, including St Joseph Sound up by you. I would ask Mel and Rose about the Heron 18 as well. I think you can't go wrong with anything you buy from them and they'll help steer you in the direction of what is best for you, not just the highest price tag. Have fun with it!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

zlenart said:


> I would probably go Cayenne over Native SUV for the Tampa Bay Area in general, including St Joseph Sound up by you. I would ask Mel and Rose about the Heron 18 as well. I think you can't go wrong with anything you buy from them and they'll help steer you in the direction of what is best for you, not just the highest price tag. Have fun with it!


Agreed, seemed very nice on the phone etc.
Thank you.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Rollbar said:


> Agreed, seemed very nice on the phone etc.
> Thank you.


They're great people and great to work with. I bought a Salt Marsh 1444 from them while in college on a limited budget. Needless to say it was not a huge sale to them, but they treated me as if I was their number one customer. Mel even recommended the Salt Marsh over the Shadowcast (more expensive) for what I was looking for. It's definitely worth a trip over to see them as well.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Rollbar said:


> Ya I have no idea about Tampa Bay etc that you listed, thanks.


Palm Harbor, FL right? Take a 270 heading from Hurricane Pass for 33 miles, turn to port at Egmont Key, and aim for the center span. The Cayenne with its 12 gallon tank has ample fuel to get you there and back. 



Rollbar said:


> What is the height of the gunnels (Sides)? Thanks again,


Using a tape from the bottom of the floor to the top of the cap, the freeboard measures 15 1/4" including the cap. Without accounting for the thickness of the cap, and to the bottom edge of the cap, it is 12".


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Marker10 said:


> Palm Harbor, FL right? Take a 270 heading from Hurricane Pass for 33 miles, turn to port at Egmont Key, and aim for the center span. The Cayenne with its 12 gallon tank has ample fuel to get you there and back.
> 
> 
> 
> Using a tape from the bottom of the floor to the top of the cap, the freeboard measures 15 1/4" including the cap. Without accounting for the thickness of the cap, and to the bottom edge of the cap, it is 12".


Thank you very much!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Rollbar said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on a Native SUV17 (getting on the list) and just read a few excerpts on the Cayenne.
> -Now I'm researching the Cayenne seeing this will probably be my last new boat and I want to make the right decision.
> -I like very much how the SUV17 cuts the chop and can get skinny.
> -I want a versatile boat for both flats and open bay type and further out when nice enough but not having to worry about if something comes up all of a sudden etc.
> ...


Sorry this took so long for me to respond....I just saw this thread. I have owned both the SUV and the Cayenne. If versatility is what you are looking for then the Cayenne is your choice. I ran one for 2 years and loved every minute of it. I poled silently in 6-7", was able to traverse the open waters of Tampa Bay, and really put it through its paces. As far as trim tabs go, that is the fun part about the Cayenne. It is soooo sensitive to trim. Once you find the sweet spot, you are money in the bank. As far as a jack plate goes, I did not have one. If running skinny is a need for you then yes, get it. I had 2 instances where I needed to run the skiff skinny. All I did was tabbed all the way down and trimmed up the motor and ran with my stern up higher. Both instances were in the winter traversing through Cockroach Bay and the Little Manatee River. Other than that, a JP was just not a need for me. As far as the side/mini console, I had a center console with the jump seat. It gave me more dry storage, a seat for my wife and it kept the weight on the center line while running. Let me know if you have any other questions or if you want pricing and/or a quote. 863-860-7250


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Shadowcast said:


> Sorry this took so long for me to respond....I just saw this thread. I have owned both the SUV and the Cayenne. If versatility is what you are looking for then the Cayenne is your choice. I ran one for 2 years and loved every minute of it. I poled silently in 6-7", was able to traverse the open waters of Tampa Bay, and really put it through its paces. As far as trim tabs go, that is the fun part about the Cayenne. It is soooo sensitive to trim. Once you find the sweet spot, you are money in the bank. As far as a jack plate goes, I did not have one. If running skinny is a need for you then yes, get it. I had 2 instances where I needed to run the skiff skinny. All I did was tabbed all the way down and trimmed up the motor and ran with my stern up higher. Both instances were in the winter traversing through Cockroach Bay and the Little Manatee River. Other than that, a JP was just not a need for me. As far as the side/mini console, I had a center console with the jump seat. It gave me more dry storage, a seat for my wife and it kept the weight on the center line while running. Let me know if you have any other questions or if you want pricing and/or a quote. 863-860-7250


Ok thank you very much for the info.
Appreciate it


----------

